# water proof Stickers for your board (no brand)



## ComeBack_Kid (May 27, 2009)

Honestly, why bother? Most boards these days have cool-looking topsheets anyways. Also, your riding should really speak for itself on the mountain. Forget about stickers and just go tear it up. :thumbsup:


----------



## onthefence (Dec 16, 2010)

Some stomp pads look pretty nice. Dakine Pyramid Studs don't even look like a stomp pad and can be customized in whatever layout you want. They come in chrome, black, white, and brass (bronze).


----------



## warlord (Feb 19, 2011)

ComeBack_Kid said:


> Honestly, why bother? Most boards these days have cool-looking topsheets anyways. Also, your riding should really speak for itself on the mountain. Forget about stickers and just go tear it up. :thumbsup:



My board just has a blue top... no graphics. I mean, its not a HUGE deal. If i don't get stickers, its not like im going to stop snowboarding nor am i going to lose sleep if i don't find any stickers. 

Just looking for ideas on how to make your board look better. Chalk it up to me being board and looking to buy unnecessary snowboard products.


----------



## ComeBack_Kid (May 27, 2009)

onthefence said:


> Some stomp pads look pretty nice. Dakine Pyramid Studs don't even look like a stomp pad and can be customized in whatever layout you want. They come in chrome, black, white, and brass (bronze).


This. I always forget about stomp pads until my un-strapped foot is slipping all over my board.


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

you could always learn to skate without a stomp pad on - it will make you better.

To the OP, you're asking something difficult, since you don't want to advertise. Most people get stickers of the board, bindings, outerwear, goggle makers and put them on their board creatively. I've seen energy drink stickers on peoples boards too (which makes me laugh). There are online guides (google search it). Don't put Burton stickers on your DC board etc, and don't have them all centered.

You can buy stickers from snowboard shops, or buy them off guys on forums who make die-cuts. Pm me if you can't find anyone. Or you can send sase to companies asking for free stickers.


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

The problem with 90% of all snowboards is that their graphics are immature shit. Full Stop. Unfortunately most stickers only make the problem worse. If you want some non snowboarding stickers (your best bet), id suggest going to cafe press and searching.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

Sassicaia said:


> The problem with 90% of all snowboards is that their graphics are immature shit. Full Stop. Unfortunately most stickers only make the problem worse. If you want some non snowboarding stickers (your best bet), id suggest going to cafe press and searching.


really? elaborate on how 90% of snowboard graphics are immature as shit? What do you want a fucking picasso literally painted on your board? Or a picture of the NYSE on there? Is that mature enough for you?



warlord said:


> How do you guys decorate your board??
> 
> Basically i have a pretty plain board. Im thinking about spicing it up with some stickers but i don't want to advertise for anybody.
> 
> ...


I love stickers. Personally I would get off the kick of not wanting to advertise for somebody. People bitch about that all the time and make you feel like a tool for having a sticker of a company. In all reality i think its just like showing your support for a company. If you like their products or riders or you have had good business with them then throw a sticker on. Hell throw on a sticker if it looks cool. I don't really know of a specific place that sells stickers other than a local shop. Maybe you can work a deal with them if you buy a certain amount of stuff you can get some free stickers. Also i don't really know much about specific water proff stickers. some hold up better than others, you just find out once you have been riding and stickers start coming off.


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

IdahoFreshies said:


> really? elaborate on how 90% of snowboard graphics are immature as shit? What do you want a fucking picasso literally painted on your board? Or a picture of the NYSE on there? Is that mature enough for you?


I dont mean immature like I need a picasso, i mean immature like 90% are made to attract high school kids (and look like they are made by high school kids). Seriously they are pretty much all shit. 1 in 10 is good, the rest look like ass. 

Trust me. I have owned a company which won national awards for design. I know shit when I see it, and its all pretty much shit. Having that that there are some that I would classify as "good" and a minor few as "great".


Chances are you are riding a board which looks like a big piece of shit.


----------



## alex12 (Dec 23, 2010)

A friend of mine had a sticker from every resort he visited on his board. I thought it was a pretty cool idea..


----------



## ComeBack_Kid (May 27, 2009)

IdahoFreshies said:


> What do you want a fucking picasso literally painted on your board? Or a picture of the NYSE on there?


I know you're joking about this, but if there was a snowboard with a Picasso AND a picture of the NYSE on it, that would be fucking awesome. I would buy it immediately and be the most sophisticated bastard on the mountain. :laugh:


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

Sassicaia said:


> I dont mean immature like I need a picasso, i mean immature like 90% are made to attract high school kids (and look like they are made by high school kids). Seriously they are pretty much all shit. 1 in 10 is good, the rest look like ass.
> 
> Trust me. I have owned a company which won national awards for design. I know shit when I see it, and its all pretty much shit. Having that that there are some that I would classify as "good" and a minor few as "great".
> 
> ...


Oh really, god of all things appealing to the eye, the board on the left is my "adult board" (board on the right is my park board/shit stick), please tell me why in your expert opinion why my board looks like a big piece of shit. 










Also, in case you were wondering what a big piece of shit looked like, i took the liberty of finding one for you, there ya go.











So please, go on. 




ComeBack_Kid said:


> I know you're joking about this, but if there was a snowboard with a Picasso AND a picture of the NYSE on it, that would be fucking awesome. I would buy it immediately and be the most sophisticated bastard on the mountain. :laugh:


mmhmm, yes...quite


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

well, they ARE stickers - so chances are it's best not to overthink it.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Supra said:


> you could always learn to skate without a stomp pad on - it will make you better.


+1



Sassicaia said:


> I dont mean immature like I need a picasso, i mean immature like 90% are made to attract high school kids (and look like they are made by high school kids). Seriously they are pretty much all shit. 1 in 10 is good, the rest look like ass.


I gotta agree with this. The majority of boards to me look like they're designed to impress kids. Like pretty much everything from Lib Tech (amongst others). Looks like Ralph Wiggum ate one too many crayons and puked on the boards. See below:










I hate to sound like a fanboy but I think Burton has more "mature" graphics in general (on about half the boards). And Never Summer is decent too, usually with a single colour topsheet with a single graphic somewhere. Some of the Arbors look like true art too.










Overall I prefer to see the tech built into the board. My current T7 actually is clear in sections so you can see the core, and the rest of the design is meant to look like animal/tiger fur. Or the carbon fibre with simple logos on the Virus board...



















IdahoFreshies said:


> Oh really, god of all things appealing to the eye, the board on the left is my "adult board" (board on the right is my park board/shit stick), please tell me why in your expert opinion why my board looks like a big piece of shit.


Actually your boards look less offensive than most.


----------



## pharcyde (Nov 3, 2012)

every company is guilty of making childish-looking boards, even burton (ala the restricted custom, restricted harvest and easy livin). lib also makes some awesome-looking decks. the new skate bananas and banana magic i consider a case in point.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Haha, dude just wants some decals and you jerks turn the thread into a design forum


----------



## sxdaca (Oct 5, 2012)

i dont care about graphics but i love this desing


----------



## ComeBack_Kid (May 27, 2009)

Supra said:


> you could always learn to skate without a stomp pad on - it will make you better.


I did, years ago. It's still annoying when you're skating or traversing at high speed and the snow on top of your board starts to melt and get slippery. Still, I never get around to putting a stomp pad on.


----------

